# Hunting Setup Pics



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Well that time is just around the corner and we always like seeing those cool pics..so I'll do it again..what setup you hunting with this year.?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Same as the last 3 years 

Border CH


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Even though my poundage is a low of 42 lbs, I have so much more confidence in this bow than any other bow I have ever shot. Border Black Douglas with Hex6w limbs. 









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bigfoot 17" ILF riser w/ Max1's


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Or....Whippenstick Phoenix


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Or....Gillo Ghost w/ Carbon Extremes


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for the sideways pics.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Same as the last 3 years
> 
> Border CH


Awesome,great pic and shows true hunting capabilities of a CH


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Or....Gillo Ghost w/ Carbon Extremes
> View attachment 4538769


Awesome setups...that ghost riser is on my list


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Breathn said:


> Awesome,great pic and shows true hunting capabilities of a CH


You ain't kidding buddy 

Not many bows you can shoot sitting on your heels holding it vertical and shooting down hill


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Shooting the same Tall Tines for three years running.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I really enjoy shooting my Omega. Been practicing with it most of the year so will be using it this year.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great shooting stub!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pic stub


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Same as it has been for the last 8 years. 

17" TradTech Titan.

Which limbs I will use will depend on how my neck feels come hunting season.









If my neck is feeling good, TradTech Extreme BF's. If not, the lighter weight Uukhas.

KPC


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't been shooting anything but my Imperials lately. So far I have a few 66" bows on hand, a standard 50# model I built earlier this year, a 47# v.2 prototype with maple limbs, my 40# "beater bow", and hopefully in the next month or so I might get the kinks worked out on the new v.3 form. I'd really like to get myself one built with G10 by hunting season but I'm not certain that will happen!

All of them will be shooting my full length Beman ICS Bowhunter 400 carbons with 175 gr Tiger Sharks this year.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Sticking with my 45# Howatt Mamba that has done well for me the past few years.


----------



## Duckey (Jan 14, 2016)

If I don't sell it before season, this Toelke Troll is the one I plan to hunt with. Knowing me, I will sell it before hunting season.

Doug Key


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Stalker Wolverine recurve...










Sent from my iPhone using the "Hunt and Peck" method...


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

51# Omega Imperial, 58" with Beman Centershot 500's, 30" and a 200 grain tip, Easton Axis Trad 400's, 29" and a 250 grain tip for elk. Just shot this 20 yard group. Pulled the first on a bit to left so just grouped them where it landed. Kegan's bows can shoot that's all I can say.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

41lb at 28 dryad orion . roughly 43lbs at my draw. Working some kinks out but this one will be what i use this year.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Will have pics this week... 2 bows arriving hopefully wednesday. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Love the bows guys..killer setups


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Here's another group from 20 yards with the Imperial. I honestly can't say enough or speak highly enough of Omega Longbows. Awesome bows Kegan!!!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Same bow as the last few years for me, my Blacktail TD with a Kanati Angle Pro quiver. It's 50#@29" and 64" of snakewood, ebony and myrtle goodness.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

WF19 riser with Tradtech black max limbs - 55# at my draw. Fresh spray paint camo job for the season. The girl likes to look good for the big dance this fall:



Black eagle Ximpact 500 spine, 80 grain home made internal footing, 250 VPA Broadhead. 32% FOC, 567 total arrow weight. (Can you tell I'm excited about these new arrows?! )



Fall can't come soon enough!!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Another pic of the camo facelift I got done this weekend:


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

Got a new longbow in April that I can't wait to break in on some kind of critter! It's a 62" Quest longbow by Mike Dunnaway of Wild Horse Creek Bows. It pulls 54# @ 28". I received some 5/16" golden mahogany shafts from Forrester Wood Shafts yesterday so I should have this season's arrows done in a couple weeks.

Darren


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

40 pound Dryad Orion
Shoots like a dream. point on at 40 yards.
Dan


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

hey ddshooter, do you have the acs rc limbs? if so what speed do you get?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

sick set ups lads, all I have right now is my Diamond Black Ice compound bow, both of my recurves were stolen this weekend at a local 3D shoot, they were in the back of my truck, over 75 people camped out at the tournament, on the morning to head home, I guess while I was sleeping someone took my bob lee smoke and signature that were both in a camo case  

I hate thieves....truly do, scum of the earth...now I'm out two bows I planned on using this season....two bows I had extreme attachment two and shot really well...


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Ghost - that is super unlucky man... I have a few spare bows laying around if you need to borrow one for season. PM me if interested.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> WF19 riser with Tradtech black max limbs - 55# at my draw. Fresh spray paint camo job for the season. The girl likes to look good for the big dance this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome setup ,and the famous bow..lol I'll be using the be deep impacts this season with the stainless outsert and 175 gr vpa head ,350 spine weighing about 588 gr ..these small diameter arrows pack a mean punch..I'll post pics of my rig when I get the riser back from coating it .
Camo job looks great on that bow


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> sick set ups lads, all I have right now is my Diamond Black Ice compound bow, both of my recurves were stolen this weekend at a local 3D shoot, they were in the back of my truck, over 75 people camped out at the tournament, on the morning to head home, I guess while I was sleeping someone took my bob lee smoke and signature that were both in a camo case
> 
> I hate thieves....truly do, scum of the earth...now I'm out two bows I planned on using this season....two bows I had extreme attachment two and shot really well...


As said above if you need a rig let me know also..I have some spairs you can borrow


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah thanks guys for the offers, what kills me is whoever stole them is bold, there were 6 of my buddies camping by a tree, our trucks were probably 20 yards from us, only I had my recurves in the back of my truck packed up and ready to go because I wanted to leave as soon as I woke up, all my buddies still had theirs by our tents....but I didn't think anyone would do that at this shoot because everyone seems friendly and welcoming, their was a group of teenagers their that were tournament firsts, they are on my radar but they seem like good kids but like I said I'm in investigative mode right now because those two recurves were bought from an old friend who wanted me to have them who personally knew bob lee and


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm shooting my Wes Wallace Mentor, 47#. But my name isn't Dave Henn, my friend's name is however.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear gg22, that's horrible. Hope karma bites those who stole from you!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah thanks guys for the offers, what kills me is whoever stole them is bold, there were 6 of my buddies camping by a tree, our trucks were probably 20 yards from us, only I had my recurves in the back of my truck packed up and ready to go because I wanted to leave as soon as I woke up, all my buddies still had theirs by our tents....but I didn't think anyone would do that at this shoot because everyone seems friendly and welcoming, their was a group of teenagers their that were tournament firsts, they are on my radar but they seem like good kids but like I said I'm in investigative mode right now because those two recurves were bought from an old friend who wanted me to have them who personally knew bob lee and


I'll send you my home brew Monday to get your hunt in with..should do the trick ,I've got a custom grip from DDD shooter thatll be on it ..it'll be sporting set of black max limbs ..ones in pic are max 4 I put on another riser


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Breathn said:


> I'll send you my home brew Monday to get your hunt in with..should do the trick ,I've got a custom grip from DDD shooter thatll be on it ..it'll be sporting set of black max limbs ..ones in pic are max 4 I put on another riser


thanks buddy, truly defining the meaning archers helping archers, cant thank you enough for helping me out


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

twigzz88 said:


> hey ddshooter, do you have the acs rc limbs? if so what speed do you get?


Yes ACS RC limbs. Sorry no speed test yet. Was shooting it out to 55 yards. IT's pretty flat shooter. 
Dan


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Yes ACS RC limbs. Sorry no speed test yet. Was shooting it out to 55 yards. IT's pretty flat shooter.
> Dan


Nice i havent pushed mine much past 25 yet, but easily 45 yard point on with a 479 grain arrow. Im crawling almost an inch down the string for a 25 yd point on.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Breathn.... Good man!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

My best grip. 
Please tell how you do.







Dan


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Some quality human beings on this thread. great work lads!!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

CAPTJJ said:


> Sticking with my 45# Howatt Mamba that has done well for me the past few years.


Me too - although mines a Martin Mamba @ 55#


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Machined this riser myself ,turned out real good..was playing with autocad inventor and feature cam software one day and made this..didn't really refine it but turned out good for first one..have a grip in pic above from Dan I'll have on it when you get it ghost..
My buddy Whack n stack drew me up a cool traditional camo to have kolorfused..


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Breathn said:


> Machined this riser myself ,turned out real good..was playing with autocad inventor and feature cam software one day and made this..didn't really refine it but turned out good for first one..have a grip in pic above from Dan I'll have on it when you get it ghost..
> My buddy Whack n stack drew me up a cool traditional camo to have kolorfused..


Really, like the looks of that bow. I would be willing to do a custom shelf rest for it one day!







Dan


----------



## swingline327 (May 14, 2015)

Bear Super Kodiak pulling #60 at 33". Shooting Easton x7 eclipse 2613s at 34" with 150 grain tips.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Here was my two Bob lees
I know it's a long shot but if anyone in the east Texas area sees these two recurves at a pawn shop, message board, or someone shooting them let me know
I've contacted over 30 pawn shops and no luck and looked at a couple places
The smoke one is 47#@28" 
They were stolen in a soft compound camo bag with my name stitched in the middle (Blace Floyd) 
I could fit both recurves in there's prefect when they were taken down, I don't have pics of the case because I bought it two months ago 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

This is my first year, but I am shooting a 45lb hoyt dorado off a flipper rest with a tightspot 3 arrow on it. I am shooting 27 inch 2013 arrows with glue in adaptors and 135 Zwickey Deltas.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Briar said:


> This is my first year, but I am shooting a 45lb hoyt dorado off a flipper rest with a tightspot 3 arrow on it. I am shooting 27 inch 2013 arrows with glue in adaptors and 135 Zwickey Deltas.


we need pics bro!!


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

It took me a little learning and 4 sets of arrows, but i think i got her dialed in...


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

Cool to see what everyone is hunting with. I don't have a pic yet but I'm planning on the new trident riser from lancaster with some black max carbon limbs.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

This is my pronghorn one piece. I have been shooting it really well lately, so I might as well help me go spook critters.
62", 57#@28". Zwicky broadheads, GT trad, four fletch. Those limbs are bamboo and spit arrows with some heat.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if I'll be able to hunt traditional this year, but if I do....


----------



## Powoller (Jan 26, 2015)

Poison Dart TD [email protected] and 62"


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Great looking bows here


----------



## Powoller (Jan 26, 2015)

The Will Harrison self bow will get its chance this year as well!


----------



## BrushArcher (May 26, 2016)

*Hunting Omega Bow*

Just got this in from Kegan, I will be using my Omega Imperial Longbow, 58" 50#@25.5", GT Trads XT 400's 450gr., Helix Broadheads 150gr. and a Judo Point. Accessories I added to my bow: Big Jims Bow Quiver, Posi-Grip, Hush Puppy and added the Bow Hush for fun.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

BrushArcher said:


> Just got this in from Kegan, I will be using my Omega Imperial Longbow, 58" 50#@25.5", GT Trads XT 400's 450gr., Helix Broadheads 150gr. and a Judo Point. Accessories I added to my bow: Big Jims Bow Quiver, Posi-Grip, Hush Puppy and added the Bow Hush for fun.
> 
> View attachment 4597097
> View attachment 4597105
> View attachment 4597113


Sweet looking Imperial! 

Is that a posi or shur grip? I tried the Shur grip before on my Imperial. Love the way it felt. Annoyed by the black residue it left on my hands. Was wondering if you have that same problem?


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Powoller said:


> Poison Dart TD [email protected] and 62"
> View attachment 4592737


I've been looking at these online. They look fantastic!!!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Both are Titan II 
One kolorfused in last leaf late season with long uukha limbs 48lbs at my draw 

Other kolorfused in predator deception brown with long blackmax Carbon extreme limbs 52lbs at my draw


----------



## LoneWolf1982 (Jul 30, 2016)

Here she is. Well until my halon gets here


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> Machined this riser myself ,turned out real good..was playing with autocad inventor and feature cam software one day and made this..didn't really refine it but turned out good for first one..have a grip in pic above from Dan I'll have on it when you get it ghost..
> My buddy Whack n stack drew me up a cool traditional camo to have kolorfused..


You better get that one back lol


----------



## BrushArcher (May 26, 2016)

Stub said:


> Sweet looking Imperial!
> 
> Is that a posi or shur grip? I tried the Shur grip before on my Imperial. Love the way it felt. Annoyed by the black residue it left on my hands. Was wondering if you have that same problem?


Thank you! Kegan worked really well w/ me on figuring out what I preferred and what worked w/ me, very pleased on end result.

Wow that would def. be annoying, I use the Posi Grip, its made in USA w/ EPDM rubber. Does as advertised and the brown one I got does not leave any residue, just took a while to install and w/ some help at the pivot point of bow grip.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

BrushArcher said:


> Thank you! Kegan worked really well w/ me on figuring out what I preferred and what worked w/ me, very pleased on end result.
> 
> Wow that must be annoying, I use the Posi Grip, its made in USA w/ EPDM rubber. Does as advertised and the brown one I got does not leave any residue, just took a while to install and w/ some help at the pivot point of bow grip.


Appreciate it! I think I'll give it a try


----------



## BrushArcher (May 26, 2016)

Stub said:


> Appreciate it! I think I'll give it a try


Yep no problem, GL.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

whack&stack said:


> You better get that one back lol


Didn't send that one..I sent him another ..lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Both are Titan II
> One kolorfused in last leaf late season with long uukha limbs 48lbs at my draw
> 
> Other kolorfused in predator deception brown with long blackmax Carbon extreme limbs 52lbs at my draw


Chris 

Sweet setup buddy


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Tradtech titan II w/ 50# carbon extremes 

Still have to decide on broadhead though(thinking VPA penetrator) and figure out which arrow I want to use. Been mostly shooting the heavier arrows so probably stick with them for this season.


----------



## Powoller (Jan 26, 2015)

ChefChivo said:


> I've been looking at these online. They look fantastic!!!


They are!! I have 3 with 2 more being built....love the flat locator grip


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

My replacement showed up today...









Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Attack said:


> My replacement showed up today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good H.!

In the flesh it might be different but I think I preferred the look of mk1………love these bows though, might look at one in the future


----------



## nontypical1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Centaur 62" 46#@29"


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Same as last two years.

46# Border Covert Hunter...

I guess it's a little different. Now it's wearing its hockey puck collection, not as pictured...

Kahn Noonien Singh...







....

Though if this guy shows up again....









Might just have to grab his distant cousin, Yoko...


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Man those covert hunters are awesome. I may have to sell a kidney and pick one up.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

The limb of my hunting bow delaminated a few weeks back and I'm waiting on the replacement. Until then, I've been practicing with this bad boy.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> View attachment 4613426
> 
> 
> The limb of my hunting bow delaminated a few weeks back and I'm waiting on the replacement. Until then, I've been practicing with this bad boy.


Did you tune it?


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

It tunes a little stiff and lands a bit left, but once I put some feathers on it that should soften it up.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Just be sure you get it hair popping sharp and you should be ok.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> View attachment 4613426
> 
> 
> The limb of my hunting bow delaminated a few weeks back and I'm waiting on the replacement. Until then, I've been practicing with this bad boy.



Make sure not to cant as well lol.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

woodsmanryan said:


> View attachment 4613426
> 
> 
> the limb of my hunting bow delaminated a few weeks back and i'm waiting on the replacement. Until then, i've been practicing with this bad boy.


nice!


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> View attachment 4613426
> 
> 
> The limb of my hunting bow delaminated a few weeks back and I'm waiting on the replacement. Until then, I've been practicing with this bad boy.


Instinctive, it's just like shooting a bow


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Bigfoot 17" ILF riser w/ Max1's
> View attachment 4538753


 Beautiful bow, the snake skin is awesome!


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Some good looking Trad bows on here


----------



## Trophy104 (Feb 15, 2017)

Great Picture... Congrats


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*I'm hoping...*

To use this setup [Dryad ILF with Inno's]








...but as of now I still haven't got clearance from my doc to shoot after my elbow surgery. Trying to keep my back, shoulders and all in shape ready to go.

if not I'm sure I can always drop my compound way down in #'s


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

JK Traditions 60" Kanati [email protected], Victory Vaps, 200gr Valkyrie BH.


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)




----------

